# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Chùa Phật Ngọc ở Bangkok - Du lịch Thái Lan

## thietht

Những du khách đến thăm kinh đô Bangkok của Thái Lan, không ai là không một lần đếm thăm và lễ bái chùa  Phật Ngọc mà tiếng Thái gọi là Vát Phra Keo. Chùa Phật Ngọc ở Bangkok được xem là một chùa linh thiêng nhất ở Thái Lan. Chùa tọa lạc tại trung tâm lịch sử Bangkok (quận Phra Nakhon), bên trong khuôn viên của Cung điện Hoàng gia Thái.




Chùa Phật Ngọc được coi là ngôi chùa đẹp nhất và quan trọng nhất của  đất nước Thái Lan. Chùa lừng danh với ngôi tượng bằng ngọc xanh nguyên khối lâu đời nhất và nổi tiếng nhất của các tượng Phật trên thế giới. Tượng bằng ngọc khoác y bằng vàng. Bức tượng có ba bộ y vàng, được thay đổi bởi nhà vua Thái Lan trong một buổi lễ long trọng vào dịp các mùa thay đổi 

[
Theo những tài liệu lịch sử của Phật Giáo Thái Lan, thi vào mùa thu năm 1783, nhà vua Rama đệ Nhất (1736-1808), vị vua sáng lập ra triều đại  Chackri đã dời thủ đô từ Thonburi về Bangkok, thời đó mang tên là Rattanakoxin. Vì Thái Lan có truyền thống xây dựng một ngôi chùa ngay trong hoàng cung , một truyền thống có từ thời đại Sukkhothay (thế kỷ 13) cho nên chùa Phật Ngọc cũng được khởi công xây dựng trong khuôn viên hoàng cung ngay trong năm đó. Năm 1784, vua Rama I đã cho rước tượng Phật Ngọc từ Thonburi Bangkok đặt trong chùa, và cũng từ đó ngôi chùa được đặt tên là chùa Phật Ngọc.


Tượng Phật nầy do vua Rama I đem từ Vientane (Lào) về, chiều cao 66cm, chiều dài 48,3cm. Ðây là tượng Phật ngồi, chân phải đặt trên chân trái. Tuy nhiên, theo một số tài liệu của Thái Lan, cho đến nay vẫn chưa có bằng chứng về tượng Phật này. Người ta chỉ  biết rằng: Tượng Phật xuất hiện đầu tiên ở Chiêng Mai, vào thế kỷ XV. Dựa trên kiểu dáng, người ta cho rằng tượng Phật Ngọc thuộc thời kỳ Chiêng Xen.

Người ta kể lại rằng: Tượng Phật nầy được phát hiện trong một ngôi đền ở Chiêng Mai, miền Bắc Thái Lan, lúc đó bị phủ bằng một lớp vữa và tượng Phật Ngọc hiện ra. Vào thời đó, thành phố Chiêng Mai còn thuộc dưới quyền của vua Chiêng May. Nhà vua muốn đua tượng Phật Ngọc về  Chiêng May nhưng không thành. Do đó, tượng Phật Ngọc đã được giữ lại Lampang trong suốt 32 năm. Mãi cho đến năm 1468,  vua Tileka mới đem về được đến Chiêng May.

Khi vua Chiêng May qua đời vào 1551, hoàng tử Xây-xet-tha đã kế vị ông nội trị vì, nhưng sau đó lại quyết định trở về Lào để kế vị vua cha. Hoàng tử nầy đã mang theo Phật Ngọc trở về Lào từ đó.

Năm 1778 vào thời vua Taksin của Thongburi, tướng  Chakri -  người kế vị vua Taksin, trở thành vua Rama I – đã đánh chiếm lấy Vientiane và đem tượng Phật Ngọc trở về lại Thái Lan. Với việc lập Bangkok làm thủ đô, Phật Ngọc đã được đem thờ trong ngôi chùa lấy tên là chùa Phật Ngọc trong hoàng cung như đã trình bày.

Vua Rama I đã cho làm hai tấm áo hoàng gia cho tượng Phật Ngọc,  một tấm được choàng vào mùa hè,  một tấm được choàng vào mùa đông. Cho đến  nay thuộc triều vua Rama IX, lễ “thay áo” cho tượng Phật Ngọc vẫn được nhà vua Bhumiphol tiến hành vào mỗi đầu mùa.



(Tổng hợp: Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## Mituot

ĐÚng là 1 nơi tâm linh tuyệt vời
Có dịp đến TL thì ko nên bỏ nỡ nơi này ^^

----------


## sting

thich den thai lan 1 lan de duoc ngam chua thai lan...

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Thái Lan đất nước của những đền chùa đây mà
Nhìn kiến trúc độc đáo và đẹp quá

----------


## sharing83

Chùa Thái nhìn na ná chùa bên Campuchia... Nhưng đi sâu vào sẽ thấy có điểm khác biệt

----------


## quanghuy00

chùa này nổi tiếng nhất thái lan, không xem hơi phí

----------


## nhoc135

Bạn nào du lịch Thái lan nhớ ghé thăm chùa làm bằng vỏ chai bia nhé và chùa trắng rất đặc biệt và ấn tượng

----------


## vuilen

chùa này cũng nổi tiếng linh thiêng lắm

----------


## vemaybaytanphivan

tượng phật bằng ngọc lục bảo đẹp quá

----------

